# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Medio Ambiente halla un sobrecoste de 1.500 millones en obras hidraulicas

## sergi1907

Lun, 20/08/2012

El País

El plan de desaladoras subió un 24% sobre lo presupuestado - Cañete advierte a las constructoras que terminará con las modificaciones de los contratos
Las obras hidráulicas del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente sufrieron entre 2004 y 2012 un sobrecoste de 1.531 millones respecto al presupuesto de adjudicación, según un documento del Gobierno al que ha tenido acceso este diario y que analiza 1.237 expedientes de contratación con desviaciones significativas. En esos expedientes hay una desviación media del 29%. Los modificados en los proyectos -en este caso desaladoras, presas, trasvases...- son una práctica tradicional entre las constructoras y la Administración. El ministro de Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ya les ha dicho a las patronales del sector que está decidido a terminar con esta situación. 
Los modificados permiten que, si surgen imprevistos o cambios de planes en la obra pública, se pueda seguir sin un nuevo proceso de adjudicación. Pero, según fuentes del sector, con los años se había convertido en frecuente que las constructoras fueran a los concursos con ofertas a la baja y luego presentaran modificados a la Administración, lo que encarecía el proyecto. 
Fuentes del Gobierno señalan que eso no implica que alguien de la Administración se haya enriquecido ilegalmente, sino que era una práctica habitual en Fomento y en la dirección general del Agua, desgajada de ese ministerio cuando en 1996 José María Aznar creó el de Medio Ambiente. La cuantía de modificados en Fomento es previsiblemente mayor, pero el ministerio no ha facilitado datos. 
Con la crisis, el Gobierno endureció las condiciones para los modificados. La Ley de Economía Sostenible, de 2011, fijó que con ese procedimiento no se podía encarecer el proyecto en más de 10% (más otro 10% en las mediciones de la obra una vez terminada). 
El ministerio ha revisado 1.237 expedientes de contratación de obras hidráulicas entre 2004 y el primer trimestre de 2012 en los que ha habido "una desviación económica, entendida la misma como la diferencia entre el importe de adjudicación del contrato y el importe finalmente pagado". No son todas las obras, pero sí "aquellas en los que se ha producido una desviación económica más significativa". 
En los expedientes evaluados "se ha producido una desviación de 1.531 millones de euros, es decir, un 29,82% del importe contratado al inicio", según un documento de tres páginas de Medio Ambiente fechado el 5 de julio. Los expedientes incluyen los contratos de la Dirección General del Agua, de las confederaciones hidrográficas y las sociedades estatales de agua. Estos últimos organismos fueron criticados por el PSOE en la oposición por su opacidad. El programa electoral de los socialistas en 2004 llegó a prometer su desaparición, aunque finalmente recurrió a ellas. 
El organismo con mayor desviación (un 69,8% más sobre lo adjudicado) es la propia dirección general del Agua, algo que el texto achaca "a la tipología de las obras que se acometen", principalmente embalses, en los que "la dificultad de los trabajos hace que sean frecuentes las desviaciones". Y detalla tres casos: el recrecimiento del embalse de Yesa (Navarra), con una desviación de 165,87 millones más; la presa de Castrovido (Burgos), que ha costado 115,95 millones más, y el embalse de Enciso (La Rioja), cuyas obras acumulan sobrecostes de 59 millones. 
La explicación está en que cuando el PSOE llegó al poder, paró Castrovido para replantearlo y bajar la cota del embalse. Al estar años sin obras hubo movimientos en las laderas y con la cimentación y cuando arrancaron años después hubo problemas. Algo parecido ocurrió en Yesa y pasará con el parón actual en obras del AVE. Los retrasos obligan a "prorrogar los contratos de las asistencias técnicas asociadas que llegan, incluso, hasta duplicar el importe de su contrato". 
El trasvase Tajo-Guadiana (conocido como tubería de la llanura manchega) acumula un sobrecoste de 100 millones, una desviación del 78,75%. La construye OHL desde 2005 para la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana y por las peticiones de Castilla-La Mancha fue variando de trazado. Cada vez era un tubo más largo para abastecer a más municipios. 
Acuamed, la sociedad estatal encargada de construir la mayoría de las desaladoras del Mediterráneo y el trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó, pasó de un presupuesto de adjudicación de sus obras de 1.302 millones a 1.619 millones, un incremento de 316 millones (el 24,31%). La desaladora de Torrevieja, por ejemplo, ha sufrido retrasos y cambios en el proyecto, entre otras cosas por las pegas del Ayuntamiento, del PP. 
El ministro Arias Cañete avisó el pasado 9 de abril en el Senado: "¡Ha habido tanto reformado! Esa es otra: el festival de los reformados en las adjudicaciones de obra, y algún día compareceré para contarlo y para que puedan ver la diferencia. Porque en una presa puedo entender los reformados, siempre pueden moverse los pilares; pero en una desaladora, no los entiendo". En un acto con la asociación de constructores Anci les advirtió: "No nos temblará la mano si tenemos que rescindir un contrato cuando se aparte del presupuesto". 
Fuentes del Ejecutivo socialista afirman que la mayoría de los desvíos se produjeron en la primera legislatura y que ha ocurrido en todas las Administraciones. Añaden que los mayores modificados se firmaron antes de la crisis y recuerdan que la Ley de Economía Sostenible ya limitó la posibilidad. El secretario de Estado de Agua entre 2008 y 2012, Josep Puxeu, afirma que ya se puso coto a la práctica: "Cuando llegué pusimos un tope en los modificados del 20%. Si se iba más había que hacer un nuevo proyecto". Y añade que los casos de Yesa o Castrovido tiene explicación porque son obras que se pararon. 
El actual secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, afirmó el 16 de mayo en el Congreso que pensaba poner en marcha las desaladoras: "Tendremos que poner esas desaladoras, de una forma o de otra, en funcionamiento y en valor. Algún día tendremos que explicar los desvíos que se produjeron en los precios adjudicados a esas obras y por qué luego se aprobaron modificados en cantidades astronómicas". 
Preguntado por la portavoz socialista, añadió: "Nos hemos encontrado con determinadas desaladoras, que adjudicadas a un precio en concurso público, luego ha habido modificados que han subido ese precio a más de un 100% del precio de adjudicación. Entendemos que dichos modificados son difícilmente justificables y que merece la pena estudiar por qué se han producido, entre otras cosas para que no se vuelvan a repetir esas circunstancias". La desviación máxima en los 67 expedientes revisados de Acuamed es del 87%, aunque el informe no detalla de qué obra se trata. 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/115153

----------


## perdiguera

Pues cuando revisen los de las carreteras y AVES no tendrán manos suficientes para llevarse a la cabeza.
Por cierto que los reformados no existen formalmente, o son modificados o actualizaciones de precios o complementarios o liquidaciones.
La ley de Contratos, antigua y moderna, dice que los modificados, todos los que se produzcan, pueden llegar hasta el 20% del valor del contrato inicial, los complementarios de interacción, los únicos que cumpliendo una serie de requisitos se pueden adjudicar sin concurso al adjudicatario de la obra principal, hasta el 50% y las liquidaciones al 10% de la suma de los importes de la obra principal y sus modificados.
Cualquier ampliación de estos porcentajes requiere aprobación del Consejo de Ministros previo informe del Consejo de Estado.
Es cierto que últimamente, antes del parón de la obra pública, todos los organismos redujeron de forma real las posibilidades de incremento del valor de las obras bien haciendo menos longitud o no haciendo complementarios. Luego llegó el parón que todos conocemos.  
Las actualizaciones de precios se producen sobre proyectos no adjudicados que se redactaron con mucha anterioridad a la época que se quieren licitar.

----------

